
Ask HN: Recommend ways to bypass social media censorship in Uganda? - max_
The Ugandan social media tax just kicked in today.<p>I have had a VPN subcription (Private Internet Acess).<p>But it doesn&#x27;t seem to work. I suspect it was blocked.<p>What VPN service do you hackers recommend?<p>For more info on the social media tax;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bloomberg.com&#x2F;amp&#x2F;news&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2018-06-26&#x2F;porn-detectors-facebook-tax-uganda-tightens-grip-on-internet
======
slipstream-
There's always Tor (doesn't Facebook in particular run an onion service?)

~~~
max_
Yeah but tor is Soo.... Slow

